# New Breville Oracle Touch making weak coffee



## Elazarus (6 mo ago)

Hi, I’ve been using an Oracle LED for 7 years and when it started leaking I replaced it this week with a Oracle Touch.

so far in 2 days I have poured out 7 Americano’s as they have all been to weak, watery and have no taste. I am using the same dark roast beans that I have used for years and opened a fresh bag yesterday for this new machine. Started out using factory settings of grind = 30, brew = 30, water = 30. Now I am down to grind =10, brew = 25, water = 20 and it is still watery. It measures 18-20 grams of coffee and at grind setting 30 it took 8 seconds for initial flow and at grind 10 it starts to flow at 12 seconds.

Any input would be greatly appreciated as I have gone from perfect morning coffee to at this moment making a Nespresso to start the day.

thank you

Elliot


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Grind finer ? flow too fast ?


----------



## Elazarus (6 mo ago)

Hi, i have gone from a 30 grind down to 10. The flow has increased the time to start at 12 seconds where at first it too 8 seconds.


----------

